# Presoaking media question



## AdamD (Jan 12, 2014)

Just wondering what, if anything, you all use in a presoak? I myself do about 12 hrs with physan then 12 with minimal fertilizer, a drop of rooting hormone, and a drop of superthrive.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 12, 2014)

I presoak in straight water... If I think about it!


----------



## limuhead (Jan 12, 2014)

I presoak my CHC 4 times, washing out the tannins and salts. My sponge rock gets sifted to remove the fine particulate matter, and if you are using Orchiata bark it should not be pre-soaked according to the makers.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 12, 2014)

I give my CHC a vigorous spray with the sink sprayer and drain quite a few times before I soak as well


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2014)

It depends on what you are presoaking.
Aliflor - straight RO water, 
Orchiata - straight RO water.
bark - RO water and KLN
diatomite and rockwool cubes (Phrag seedling mix) - RO water and KLN


----------



## abax (Jan 12, 2014)

I use Orchiata and I never pre-soak. Running warm water over the newly
potted plant is enough.


----------



## ALToronto (Jan 13, 2014)

What about sphagnum? I buy pressed NZ sphagnum and soak it in RO water. It expands to about 10x its volume. If I remember, I add a bit of CaNO3 and Epsom Salts. Should I be adding KelpMax as well?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2014)

"If I remember..."


----------

